# What to expect when doing a stage?



## jfresch (Feb 6, 2012)

I am new to the culinary industry and was recently asked to stage at a restaurant. What does this process entail and what should I expect ? Thanks!


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

http://linecook415.blogspot.com/2010/03/stage-guide.html

http://eggbeater.typepad.com/shuna/2006/08/pastry_chef_pos.html


----------

